# proof of my insanity



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, Maggie, lol.
Did I ever tell you you're my hero? XDDD <3


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

**** cute


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a good horse. I can only guess what my guy will do once he's broke. Good guy same thing with the line. You just point and shoot. Good for him!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Awww, he is soooooo lazy! How do I teach my crazy beast to be like that?

I love Ganga's!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

"ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

lol, i loved that part


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

magggie!! its caroline from UHB

ganky is my love. big chubby lazy TB<33
im coming to ride him. you can ride chuy


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice! Your horse is very cute, and seems like a very well trained jumper, just a point & shoot guy. 

And I just have to add that I LOVE jumping with no reins. It is so good for you legs and seat. 
My trainer used to make us do it with no reins and no stirrups, and she'd set up lines of 2' verticals or higher.
She also would make a chute and have me jump no reins and blind-folded.
But I have to say, it makes you that much better of a rider, you really get a feel for the horse and the rhythm. 

Anyhow, I'm rambling.  Very nice videos!


----------

